# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > رشته های دانشگاهی >  معرفی رشته اويونيك هواپيمایی

## ebi2018

*معرفی رشته اويونيك هواپيمایی

 
دیباچه:


در  آسمان تیره شب، چند چراغ کوچک به چشم می‌خورد. این چند چراغ به خلبان  می‌گوید که به باند فرودگاه نزدیک شده است و اکنون باید با حرکاتی  آکروباتیک، خود را به سطح باند نزدیک کند و در حالی که هواپیما تکان‌های  شدیدی می‌خورد، چرخ‌های جلو و عقب هواپیما را یکی پس از دیگری بر روی باند  بنشاند!این صحنه‌ای است که همه ما بارها در فیلم‌های مستند و سینمایی  جنگ جهانی اول و دوم دیده‌ایم. اما هواپیماهای پیشرفته کنونی از  فناوری‌های جدید بهره می‌گیرند و دستگاه‌های ناوبری که در کابین رو به روی  خلبان قرار دارد، موقعیت باند فرودگاه را نشان می‌دهد و می‌گوید که آیا  هواپیما در راستای باند است یا به چپ و راست منحرف شده است؟به همین دلیل،  امروزه یک خلبان ماهر، فردی است که بیشترین آگاهی و مهارت را در استفاده از  آلات دقیق الکترونیکی و کامپیوتری موجود در کابین دارد؛ وسایلی که ایمنی  یک پرواز، در گرو سلامتی و دقت عمل آنها است و باز به همین دلیل، در سازمان  هواپیمایی هر کشوری، نصب، راه‌اندازی، نگهداری و تعمیر سیستم‌های  الکترونیکی و کمک ناوبری موجود در هواپیما از اهمیت فوق‌العاده‌ای برخوردار  است. وظیفه‌ای که بر عهده متخصصان اویونیک هواپیما می‌باشد.در واقع  اویونیک، الکترونیک هواپیمایی به معنای تخصصی آن است؛ یعنی متخصص این رشته،  اطلاعات لازم را در زمینه دوره‌های ILS، VOR، DME و دوره‌های تخصصی دیگر  به دست می‌آورد. برای مثال تعمیر و نگهداری سیستم ILS که کمک می‌کند تا  هواپیما، مسیر باند را تشخیص داده و بر روی آن بنشیند، در رشته تخصصی  اویونیک هواپیما آموزش داده می‌شود. گفتنی است که دانشجویان اویونیک  هواپیما، پس از فارغ‌التحصیلی، براساس مقررات آموزشی  دانشکده‌ هواپیمایی کشوری، برای شرکت در آزمون و اخذ مدرک بین‌المللی  الکترونیک هواپیما، به استاندارد پرواز سازمان هواپیمایی کشوری معرفی  می‌شوند.


توانایی‌های لازم :


در  صنعت هواپیمایی، توانمندی در دروس ریاضی و فیزیک بسیار مهم است. همچنین  دانشجویان باید با علاقه و پشتکار بسیار، در این صنعت فعالیت کنند؛ یعنی  نباید واحدهای آزمایشگاهی و کلاس‌های درس را باری به هر جهت پشت‌سر بگذارند  و هدفشان گرفتن مدرک کاردانی یا کارشناسی  باشد. بلکه لازم است با انگیزه و هدف، سرکلاس درس حضور داشته باشند تا  بتوانند در آینده از تحصیل خود، در سازمان هواپیمایی کشور یاری بگیرند.



موقعیت شغلی در ایران :


آیا  می‌دانید که 68% حوادث هوایی به هنگام برخاستن و فرود هواپیما رخ می‌دهد  در حالی که برخاستن و فرود آمدن تنها 6% از عملیات هوایی را تشکیل  می‌دهد.آمار فوق بیانگر آن است که تخصص‌های اویونیک، الکترونیک و مخابرات  هواپیمایی، در سازمان هواپیمایی هر کشوری اهمیت فوق‌العاده‌ای دارد و جذب  نیروی کارآمد و توانمند در زمینه‌های یاد شده، یک ضرورت اجتناب‌ناپذیر است.  سازمان هواپیمایی کشوری ایران نیز برای تأمین نیروی ماهر و توانمند در  تخصص‌های مورد نیاز، هر ساله تعدادی دانشجو در رشته‌های تعمیر و نگهداری  هواپیما، الکترونیک هواپیمایی، اویونیک هواپیما و مخابرات هواپیمایی جذب  می‌کند که تعداد قابل توجهی از این دانشجویان، به‌ویژه در رشته‌های مراقبت  پرواز، الکترونیک هواپیمایی، اویونیک هواپیما و مخابرات هواپیمایی، در صورت  داشتن توانایی و دانش لازم، جذب سازمان هواپیمایی کشوری می‌شوند. نکته  بسیار مهم این است که بسیاری از داوطلبان آزمون سراسری، تصور می‌کنند که در  صورت پذیرش در رشته‌های دانشکده هواپیمایی کشوری از جمله اویونیک هواپیما،  الکترونیک هواپیمایی و مخابرات هواپیمایی و فعالیت در سازمان هواپیمایی  کشور، از درآمد بالایی برخوردار خواهند بود و از امتیازات بسیاری مثل  دسترسی به بلیت رایگان برای استفاده از خطوط هوایی داخلی و خارجی کشور  بهره‌مند می‌شوند. در حالی که تنها، ‌شرکت‌های هواپیمایی، امتیازات یاد شده  را دارند و سازمان هواپیمایی کشوری ارتباطی با خطوط هوایی ندارد.



درس‌های این رشته در طول تحصیل :


دروس پایه:


ریاضی عمومی، ریاضی کاربردی،‌ فیزیک،


دروس اصلی تخصصی:


مدار  الکتریکی، الکترونیک، مدارهای منطقی، نقشه‌کشی صنعتی، برنامه‌نویسی  کامپیوتر، سیستم‌های ارتباطی هواپیما، سیستم‌های کمک ناوبری هواپیما، رادار  و کاربرد آن در هواپیما ، الکتریک هواپیما، آلات دقیق هواپیما، سیستم‌های  کنترل اتوماتیک، کارگاه فن‌آوری و روش‌های جوشکاری، زبان تخصصی هواپیمایی  (بسیاری از درس‌های این رشته همراه با آزمایشگاه است).


*

----------

